# GSD's stolen from breeder in Douglas County, CO



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

*3 reported stolen*



> DOUGLAS COUNTY - Three purebred German Shepherds were stolen from a private kennel late Friday night or early Saturday morning, according to the Douglas County Sheriff's Office.
> 
> The dogs were taken from Gunbil German Shepherds in Larkspur.
> 
> Police believe the thieves took the dogs between 10 p.m. Friday and 5:30 a.m. Saturday.


Link for the whole story:
3 purebred German Shepherds stolen in Douglas County


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

*Three dogs stolen from kennel in Colorado*

3 purebred German Shepherds stolen in Douglas County

Police/military attack dogs stolen from private kennel in Doulgas County - 7NEWS Denver TheDenverChannel.com

I hope those dogs are found soon...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Holy crap that happens!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope the dogs are safe.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

3 purebred German Shepherds stolen in Douglas County

I saw this story on the news this morning. What I don't understand is, they said the dogs could be aggressive. If they were so aggressive, how could they have stolen them?


----------



## Tattersail (Feb 5, 2014)

Bear GSD said:


> 3 purebred German Shepherds stolen in Douglas County
> 
> I saw this story on the news this morning. What I don't understand is, they said the dogs could be aggressive. If they were so aggressive, how could they have stolen them?


Catch poles? There are ways to wrangle aggressive dogs, especially ones confined to a kennel.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bear GSD said:


> 3 purebred German Shepherds stolen in Douglas County
> 
> I saw this story on the news this morning. What I don't understand is, they said the dogs could be aggressive. If they were so aggressive, how could they have stolen them?


Living in a kennel, pacing like caged tigers, someone comes with a bag of cheese and a leash and says want to go for a ride, come on, let's get out of here and opens the door to freedom - I bet a lot of of dogs would be happy to go with someone, and their training would go out the window - unless they had huge temperament issues. So these sound like nice dogs at least - hopefully they are okay but...not a lot of good things come to mind for them.


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Bear GSD said:


> 3 purebred German Shepherds stolen in Douglas County
> 
> I saw this story on the news this morning. What I don't understand is, they said the dogs could be aggressive. If they were so aggressive, how could they have stolen them?


For clarity; they did not say the dogs were aggressive or that they (necessarily) would/could be aggressive, but that 2 of the dogs were highly trained for military/LEO and therefore were worries that approached it handled incorrectly that there was a possibility they could respond with aggressive behaviors.

The third dog only had basic training.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

TinkerinWstuff said:


> For clarity; they did not say the dogs were aggressive or that they (necessarily) would/could be aggressive, but that 2 of the dogs were highly trained for military/LEO and therefore were worries that approached it handled incorrectly that there was a possibility they could respond with aggressive behaviors.
> 
> The third dog only had basic training.


No this isn't correct. 2 of the dogs were show or for pets and one had special training. I'm thinking it was someone that knew the dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ticked off ex employee?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Ticked off ex employee?


We had a dog stolen in our area...it was an terminated farm employee. The dog was returned after 9 months unharmed.

Hope these dogs are ok...


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

llombardo said:


> No this isn't correct. 2 of the dogs were show or for pets and one had special training. I'm thinking it was someone that knew the dogs.


We all know how good the media is with facts, but my statement is how it was reported on 9news and channel 4


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

llombardo said:


> No this isn't correct. 2 of the dogs were show or for pets and one had special training. I'm thinking it was someone that knew the dogs.


I see the written article I linked is reporting it like you said now. If it's my mistake then I apologize but I'd place money on the table that the television broadcast last night said it the other way.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

TinkerinWstuff said:


> I see the written article I linked is reporting it like you said now. If it's my mistake then I apologize but I'd place money on the table that the television broadcast last night said it the other way.


I read another article that all three were police dogs and that kennel trains dogs for police and military.


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

Gunbil has primarily WGSL dogs but they also have working lines. Only one was trained the other two were show dogs. My dog came from there and I have to assume the owner wasn't home because when you drive up and get out of the car the dogs all start barking or it was someone who works or worked there and knew the dogs. The local Colorado Springs news last night stated that several other dogs were also released from their kennels and left to roam. I hope the dogs are safe. So many crazy people out there.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I actually like Gunbil dogs, I hope the dogs are okay. I also think its someone who knew the dogs very well not to get bitten by any of them.


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

Fox31 reported one dog was found and returned. They said a family came home to find a dog in their garage and called police.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

1 Police Dog Found, 2 Still Missing « CBS Denver


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It also sounds as if the media is scaring it up a little bit with the aggression stuff. Glad one of the dogs has been found and returned. Hopefully the other two will surface soon.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Stolen dog found severely dehydrated, down 20 pounds

Another found today, in bad shape.  Hope the other one will be found soon.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Glad they found the two hope they find #3 OK! Rode off in a vehicle?? Has to be an inside job! Let's see...I think I'm gonna steal three GSD's, load em up in the old truck and drive away???

Really?? Who does that??


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Interesting. More facts have come to light. Seems like many dogs were turned loose from the kennel, most were caught right away.

German Shepherd Stolen From Kennel Found Tied Up In Field


----------



## TinkerinWstuff (Dec 21, 2013)

brightspot said:


> Interesting. More facts have come to light. Seems like many dogs were turned loose from the kennel, most were caught right away.
> 
> German Shepherd Stolen From Kennel Found Tied Up In Field


Not new facts. Was reported the 1st night on television broadcasts.

It is interesting nonetheless


----------



## LoriH (Apr 16, 2013)

Updated 6/9/2014: Gunbil just posted an update on Facebook. The third dog was found this morning in an abandoned house in Palmer Lake Co. He's a bit thin but otherwise he's fine.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

LoriH said:


> Updated 6/9/2014: Gunbil just posted an update on Facebook. The third dog was found this morning in an abandoned house in Palmer Lake Co. He's a bit thin but otherwise he's fine.


Glad all three are back home. Poor pups . People are idiots.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

That's great news!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Who the devil steals German Shepherds and then leaves them tied up or in abandoned buildings.
Imagine the slow, horrible death these dogs would have suffered if they had not been found.

A pox on whoever did this!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

at times i lose faith in humanity..


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so relieved to know that the last dog was found and is ok, a pox indeed on whoever did this stupidity :angryfire:


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

wish that whoever was responsible for this crime would end up in the abandoned house tied to the pipe somewhere in Arizona, in July.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

alexg said:


> wish that whoever was responsible for this crime would end up in the abandoned house tied to the pipe somewhere in Arizona, in July.


Yeah.
Never to be found.

This is not stupidity, this is cruelty at its worst.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

alexg said:


> wish that whoever was responsible for this crime would end up in the abandoned house tied to the pipe somewhere in Arizona, in July.


Yep. 

Glad the last one is found and is okay. It sounds as if someone wanted to really mess with and hurt the kennel owner and used the dogs to do it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Yep.
> 
> Glad the last one is found and is okay. It sounds as if someone wanted to really mess with and hurt the kennel owner and used the dogs to do it.


Or just enjoys hurting dogs.


Monster.


----------

